# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Venta de Balanzas Electronicas y mecanicas para el sector agroindustrial

## Andres Rios

_La presente es para presentarme como representante en la Zona Norte de la empresa_ _TECNIPESA PERU SAC__,_ _empresa dedicada a la comercialización, programación, investigación, diseño, fabricación y puesta en marcha de Sistemas de Pesaje y Automatización Industrial, trabajando en los diferentes sectores de la producción en nuestro país._  _Teniendo como objetivo brindar soluciones que se ajusten a las necesidades de nuestros clientes, con una respuesta rápida, fiable y de calidad._  _Comercializamos equipos como:_
- *Balanzas de Mesa y Contadoras*
- *Balanzas de Plataforma de Piso Unicell y Multicell*
- *Balanzas Water Proof*
- *Balanzas de Alta Resolución y especiales*
- *Balanzas de uso para Laboratorio*
- *Balanza para Pesaje de Camiones*
- *Indicadores y Controladores de Peso** RICE LAKE y otras marcas*
- *Celdas o Sensores de Carga, Cajas de Unión y Accesorios de Pesaje*  _Sistemas de Pesaje y Soluciones Integradas de Automatización Diseñadas a Medida:_
- *Sistema de Pesaje por Batch en Tolvas y Tanques*
- *Sistemas de Pesaje Dinámicos en Faja y Chequeadores de peso*
- *Sistemas de Ensaque en sacos y Big Bag*
- *Sistema Automático de Pesaje de Camiones*
- *Sistemas de Control de Accesos*
- *Sistemas de Control de producción a Destajo*
- *Sistemas de Cubicación de Cajas*
- *Sistema Medidor de Nivel Tanques* 
- *Sistema de Control de Asistencia de Personal y Asignación de Tareas.*
- *Sistemas de Llenado de Aceite.*
- *Diseño y Desarrollo de Proyectos para la Adquisión de Datos.*
- *Sistemas de Pesaje Automatizados*    _Por lo expuesto esperamos que puedan contar con TECNIPESA EIRL como socio estratégico en las soluciones de Pesaje y Automatización a medida que Uds. requieren._  _Los invitamos a ver los sgtes. videos de interés:_ *VIDEO CORPORATIVO* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa95UyCOARI* *EXPOPESCA  TECNIPESA* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdA1lDSTSp8* *SISTEMA PESAJE DINÁMICO INSTAL. CAMPOSOL* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHhR9Iyh4zc*  _Agradezco de antemano su gentil comentario._  _Atte._    *Atte.*  *Andrés Ríos Reyes* _Asesor Técnico Comercial_ 
Jr. Justo Arias Aranguez Nº 373, Urb. Villa Sol- Los Olivos
Lima 39 - Perú.  
Nextel: 121*4030
' +51 (1) 528-7653
) +51 (1) 987-412-831
* arios@tecnipesa.com.pe tecnipesanortec@gmail.com Temas similares: BALANZAS DE PLATAFORMA DE 1000Kg - 3000Kg Artículo: Agroindustrial Laredo invertirá US$ 3.44 millones para adquirir nuevos predios agrícolas Soporte tecnico y ventas de balanzas comerciales, industriales, camiones, ensaques, etc (adaptables a sus necesidades) Balanzas Electrónicas Ofertan acciones de agroindustrial Cayaltí para su despegue económico

----------

